# classical music and Grand Marnier?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

So i bought this big bottle of Grand Marnier and i was wondering what would fit whit it.
Some french composer perhaps, what about Olivier Messiaen , Debussy?

If you were me what would you do, what would you lisen to suit the mood of Grand Marnier
''classy grandeur'' what is in league whit this alcohol.

I would like to point out im not a drunk, and if your not an adult your verboten to read it
if you are an adult of mormon fate it's the same because it goes against your religion.

If your not a drinker or an ex drinker and want to share an experience you had whit this awesome liquor Worth mentioning while lisening to classical.

Tell me your cue on this?

What classical music goes well whit it?

Your alcoholic friend the deprofundis :tiphat: (just joking)
thanks for reading my post and have a nice day, i hope it wont fall in stupid tread idea.
Someone here like this stuff hey?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Maybe this would match your state of mind?


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

Debussy's Images sound like a good idea:


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

For something like that, I'd say Faure:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I was thinking this one for the round:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2015)

deprofundis,

Yellow or red?

Well, I tried to think of any piece that would not go well with Gran Marnier. Couldn't do it.

I tried Tone's Mp3 Deviation #6. Fine.

I tried Kabalevsky's symphony #2. Fine.

I tried Dvorak's Five Bagatelle's. Also fine.

I think I might try some more. There might be something that does not go well with Gran Marnier. And there's only one way to find out. 

I love research.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I started thinking about the taste of Gran Marnier and quite quickly a theme started playing in my head, six descending, fateful, sensuous notes...

...the beginning of Schoenberg's _Verklärte Nacht._ As a whole, it might be more "bitter" taste than the sweet Gran Marnier, but the slow, downward movement of the beginning really seems to approximate the sensation of the "first sip", then sinking down in an armchair...

p.s. be sure to read Huysmans' _Against Nature_ to get a description of a "symphony" made out of alcoholic sips.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2015)

Wait a tick. _Verklärte Nacht_ bitter?

Cloyingly sweet, isn't it?

Anyway, if you're married to the idea of bitterness, perhaps you should give the yellow Grand Marnier a whirl. It's more like Triple Sec. The red is definitely a liqueur. I also found, just checking something else about the drink that my "Gran" was a misspelling. I should go back and see if I can correct that. [Nope. Too late. Well, it's Grand, as deprofundis knows. And now, so do I!]


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

some guy said:


> Wait a tick. _Verklärte Nacht_ bitter?
> 
> Cloyingly sweet, isn't it?
> 
> Anyway, if you're married to the idea of bitterness, perhaps you should give the yellow Grand Marnier a whirl. It's more like Triple Sec. The red is definitely a liqueur. I also found, just checking something else about the drink that my "Gran" was a misspelling. I should go back and see if I can correct that. [Nope. Too late. Well, it's Grand, as deprofundis knows. And now, so do I!]


It is bittersweet, you're just overused to the bitter so you don't sense it anymore. Whether this leaves you more enlightened or lacking something is a matter for another debate, one that we should avoid at all costs :J


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Xaltotun said:


> It is bittersweet, you're just overused to the bitter so you don't sense it anymore. Whether this leaves you more enlightened or lacking something is a matter for another debate, one that we should avoid at all costs :J


I don't sense any bitterness in its ending at all either. It's simply pure beauty and an outpouring of glorious melody.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Mahlerian said:


> I don't sense any bitterness in its ending at all either. It's simply pure beauty and an outpouring of glorious melody.


I agree; the bitter parts are in the middle, aren't they? The end transcends the bitterness, sure.


----------

